# Housebroken no more - stop peeing/pooping in my house!



## LV317 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm at my wit's end. I can't get my 8 yr old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel to stop peeing and pooping in my house and barking just to bark.

I had someone stay at my house who was supposed to take care of my pets but ended up leaving them alone for a few days because he was hospitalized. I left a housebroken dog when I went away for the summer and came back to a dog that pees and poops in the house nonstop. 

I was able to get it under control shortly after I came back but now it's worse than ever and I can't get her to stop. I used to be able to let her outside into our fenced yard, she'd do her business and she'd come inside. She went to the door and barked to go out and everything was good (even after the hiccup when I went on vacation). 

But she found a gap under the fence and started roaming the neighborhood so I had to stop leaving her outside alone. Then she'd bolt even if someone was with her and we'd have to search for her. Our neighbors leave cat food out for strays and I know she's run there before and she's brought back bones of some type. So now she can only go out on a leash. She still goes to the door and barks to go out (all day long) but it seems like she wants to run off to get something to eat and has no interest in peeing. When I put the leash on she just stands there and refuses to move away from my side. She won't pee, poop, or even look around. She either looks at me like an idiot or she runs back to the door to get back in the house. 

I take her out several times a day. Most of the time, she stands there staring at me or runs back to the door to try to get back in the house. I have 4 school age kids and can't stay outside with the dog all day. I've tried tying her up outside but she sits down and barks nonstop. She has a crate but because she holds it outside, she pees on herself overnight sometimes. She barks all night but if I let her out, she refuses to do anything. I'm to the point, I don't even care if she has to pee. I'm tired of her games and I won't respond to her. 

I've found the only way I can keep her from going in the house is to keep her in the crate almost all day. I'm home during the day so I'm always with her. I try to leave her out a little when she finally goes outside (after tons of praise of course) but If I turn my back on her for a second, I'll find a puddle and a pile of poop somewhere in the house - even if she just went. I have to keep all of the interior doors in my house closed but if a door is left open, I'll find presents all over the place.

I have a licensed child care in my home and obviously can't have a dog in my house that pees/poops all over the place. I can't even have pee pads. I won't take any kids in my house until I can rip up all of the carpet that she destroyed and replace it but I'm afraid she will just destroy whatever I replace it with. Having to delay my opening is costing me thousands. Not to mention, it's disgusting having pee and poop all over and poop is hard to get off of stuff. 

I want to strangle this dog (not really for those of you who take everything too literally).


----------



## LV317 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing???


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

What is your reaction when she pees or poops in the house? Also, how much exercise is she getting?


----------

